# new powerbelt bullets



## biskit1216

I was at Walmart yesterday looking at big boy toys and saw some new powerbelt bullets. They were black with a red tip. The package said they were for 80 to 100 grain loads. All I shoot is 100 grains. Has anyone saw or tried them yet. Powerbelts are my favorite to shoot, and I thought about trying them out.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Aero Lite Bullets

http://www.powerbeltbullets.com/powerbeltbullets/aero-lite-bullets.html


----------



## FrontierGander

the Aerolites shoot awesome in my Optimas and the wolf. I use 100 and 110gr blackhorn209 with the 250gr version. Not sure how they will do on game until Septembers muzzle loading season.


----------



## golffreak

I hope they are improved. I have never had a bloodtrail at all with powerbelts.


----------



## RipperIII

I've only shot one deer with my muzzleloader, using powerbelt .275 platinum bullets.
Buck, left a "red carpet" blood trail Stevie wonder could follow./
Interested to try out these "aero lite" bullets.
I think O'Neill killed a hog with these bullets.


----------



## ratman

Will they work in the old type muzzleloaders?


----------



## FrontierGander

yep as long as it has at least a 1:48 twist. We used them a lot in our sidelocks.


----------



## tcward

golffreak said:


> I hope they are improved. I have never had a bloodtrail at all with powerbelts.



I agree. Worse muzzleloading projectile in existence.


----------



## RipperIII

I don't see how in the world anyone can put a 1/2" diameter hole in a deer's vitals and not get any blood, unless the round stopped the heart in which case the deer could not be too far,nor too difficult to find


----------



## FrontierGander

sometimes the " i put it behind the shoulder" didn't actually end up behind the shoulder.

80gr 3f T7, 225gr .45cal Powerbelt @ 80 yards. She left a 5 yard blood trail becauses that all she covered before hitting dirt and rolling down the mountain.









Bottom left corner is a big smudge in the dirt, thats where she went down and then rolled.


----------



## Dudley McGarity

I tested the PowerBelt AeroLite all last season, and I can tell you that it is an awesome bullet.  I shot deer and hogs with it an nothing took a step.  The bullet has a very large hollow point cavity that has a super hard poly-carbonate tip inserted into it to fill the space.  This allows the bullet to be longer while keeping the weight down.  So, for example, a 250 grain PowerBelt AeroLite is the same lenght as a 295 grain PowerBelt Copper AT.  This gives the bullet a better BC, increases velocity, and reduces drop.  For sure, the AeroLite is the most accurate PowerBelt ever built.  I and other CVA Pro Staff are getting clover leaf groups at 100 yards with this bullet.  This design also makes it most effective at lower velocities (meaning "standard charge" velocities), therefore it is recommended for 100 grain and below propellant charges.  With a magnum charge, and at close range, the bullet might be going to fast for the bullet design, which could cause too rapid expansion and bullet fragmentation.  However, most hunters (at least east of the Mississippi) are shooting 100 grains anyway to avoid recoil.  The PowerBelt AeroLite gives you "magnum-like" performance both in flight and on impact, without having to deal with the recoil of 150 grain charges.  However, the key to this is not really the amount of powder you use, but rather the speed of the bullet on impact.  So, CVA Pro Staffers have been using magnum charges out west with great results at LONG RANGES -- meaning 125 yards and beyond.  The reason is that the bullet has time to slow at these longer distances -- so bullet performance would be the same as with less propellant at shorter ranges.  The bullets are also best for deer size game (whitetails, muleys, and antelope).  There are other PowerBelts that are better suited for the heavier stuff -- like the PowerBelt Platinum.  You can get more info on the PowerBelt AeroLite at www.powerbeltbullets.com.


----------



## the r.o.c.

question...im using white hot pellets this year, i read on the bullet package a caution when using pellets.  it said to make sure you had the bullet very snug, but dont crush the pellets.  i think the combo will work as good as loose powder, any thoughts? roc


----------



## ratman

Do powerbelt bullets have to be lubed to use in a t/c renagade 54.


----------



## 35 Whelen

From their website, www.powerbeltbullets.com:

Q. Do PowerBelt Bullets require any additional lubrication?

A. No. The special design of the bullet eliminates the use of lubes that can harden in the barrel and make follow up shots difficult. Adding lubrication can cause pressures to vary and fouling to increase.


----------



## FrontierGander

hey guys, i tested the 250gr Powerbelt Aerolite in new mexico earlier this week and will make a new post about the bullets hold up.


----------



## ratman

Tried powerbelts in my tc renegade sat. Loaded easy shot true . Love them


----------



## RipperIII

Here is my sight in target from this Saturday.


Windy conditions, 100yds.
First two holes off paper powerbelt 295 hollow points 100gr 777 RED CIRCLES
switched  to powerbelt 270gr platinum aero point with 100gr 777 shot right hand side BLUE CIRCLE
Wind bent target, so I rotated target to it's current position shot left hand side BLUE CIRCLE.
Adjusted scope, then shot the clover leaf cluster in the center.
I don't know why folks don't like powerbelts


----------



## Pats fan in GA

ok
777 or white hots?


----------



## Bowyer29

tcward said:


> I agree. Worse muzzleloading projectile in existence.



Amen to that. They literally fall apart in an animal. Better off with a TC bullet if you ask me.


----------



## RipperIII

Bowyer29 said:


> Amen to that. They literally fall apart in an animal. Better off with a TC bullet if you ask me.



I've only shot/killed one buck with my muzzleloader, used the powerbelt platinum 270's...left a "red carpet" trail 30yds dead as dead can be, round not recovered,...so what is the problem?


----------



## gtgeorge

Not to knock the powerbelt, but I went along for the ride the first year with no blood trails, no exits and a flat bullet on the other side under the skin. While I recovered all deer, I decided to make a change to 250gr SST and have had great results on deer and hogs. Didn't like looking for animals with absolutely no blood, I too thought it was odd that a 50 cal projectile could leave such a small entrance wound, but saw it first had several times.


----------



## Marlin_444

All I use are PowerBelts; never a Non-Recovery - Always a *Football Size Spray Machine* from the pump station (as I shoot quartering away most times); however last season on my first day out I shot two does in the shoulder in one side and out the other...  DRT...  Platinum Aero Tips (275gr)...  

*V* - WHOOT!


----------



## Bowyer29

RipperIII said:


> I've only shot/killed one buck with my muzzleloader, used the powerbelt platinum 270's...left a "red carpet" trail 30yds dead as dead can be, round not recovered,...so what is the problem?


Nothing with that one apparently. Use them if you like, you will be disappointed eventually, I assure you.


----------



## RipperIII

Bowyer29 said:


> Nothing with that one apparently. Use them if you like, you will be disappointed eventually, I assure you.



do you think that applies to the new bullets, the platinum and the new aerolite ?


----------



## Dutch

I have killed 15 deer using  Powerbelt bullets, everything from the original solid lead HP in a .54 CVA inline to the new Aerotip in my .45 Traditions Long Distance and 3 of those were DRT and the other 12 left a blood trail a blind man could follow.

Might be poor shot placement is the blame and not the bullet


----------



## Bowyer29

Dutch said:


> I have killed 15 deer using  Powerbelt bullets, everything from the original solid lead HP in a .54 CVA inline to the new Aerotip in my .45 Traditions Long Distance and 3 of those were DRT and the other 12 left a blood trail a blind man could follow.
> 
> Might be poor shot placement is the blame and not the bullet



I hear that a lot, possible poor shot placement and I could not agree more. I hit one deer low through the legs, she ran off, my guts turned over and I felt terrible. She bled a little. I shot several others through the chest, I have pictures of the deer being processed, excellent hits. I cannot locate them right now on the computer, I will look for them and attach one. No blood on the ground, with another hunter checking behind me. I wrote to Powerbelt and was told that this was a common thing that happens and they were not considering changing the lead content to make it a little harder, thus theoretically tougher. I told them in writing I would never buy another powerbelt and I meant it.

As to the new ones, I am sure they are better, really, but I would not buy them with all of the other excellent bullets on the market. I will just clean the rifle a little more between shots.


----------



## ryanh487

I've only shot one deer with a muzzleloader, used a 295 grain powerbelt hollow point. Shot a 100 lb doe just a hair forward of the crease at the shoulder, and she crumpled and didn't even twitch. The round did fragment and stop just under the skin on the far side of her rib cage in 3 pieces though.


----------



## BERN

I shot my first two muzzle loader deer yesterday. 100 grains of 777 and power belt 223 grain. I was keeping track of this thread fairly closely as I was preparing for my first ML hunt. I have gotta say that to my surprise this turned out to be true. Both deer were hit slightly high, right behind the shoulder. There was a .50 hole on each side of both of them but no blood trail. Where they fell there was a huge pool. One ran 10 yards and the other about 25 so there wasn't really any tracking needed.




golffreak said:


> I hope they are improved. I have never had a bloodtrail at all with powerbelts.


----------



## FrontierGander

Check out this muley shot with 110gr BH209 and a 250gr Powerbelt Aerolite,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmYgxUVAx14


----------



## BERN

The interesting thing to me about this thread is the extreme disparity between the good and the bad. A lot of these equipment discussions end up being mostly personal prefernce. In this case apparently the bullets either blow a giant hole in the deer or they don't. Ballistics chart for the 223 grain says 1800 fps muzzle and 1400 @ 50 yds yet I didn't see signs of much (if any) expansion. What on earth could be the difference for y'all who are getting good results?


----------



## rutandstrut

I shoot the 260 Gr 50 Cal. Power Belt Aerotips and 3-50 Grain Pyrodex Pellets (150 Gr) and have had nothing but good results! I have used them on Deer and Hogs...usually never take a step! Worst shot placement. Center punched left ham when 8 Pt. turned right on the trail just as I pulled the Trigger. Bullet went end to end and left a large knot just inside the right leg on the Bucks chest after center punching his Heart! Longest shot 210 Yards using same setup. Buck went less than 50 yards! I have been using them ever since they came out and will continue to use them!


----------

